# Tree frog ID



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

So I know this little guy isn't a dart, but I wasn't getting much of a response posting it in the tree frog forum. So long story short I found this little guy while cleaning out some of the other reptile habitats at work, a remnant of an order from long ago no doubt. My initial thought was some kind of reed frog. The only response I got from the other forum was some species leptopelis. While I don't know much about them, I thought they were slightly larger frogs. This guy is tiny, smaller than a quarter as you can see. Any other input?


















Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm quite sure it's a Leptopelis species... not sure which though


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I am 99% sure it is Leptopelis aubryi. Hope that helped.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know, but in that first picture it is adorable!


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

So it looks overwhelmingly like a Leptopelis species. I'm glad I have some confirmations. The only pic I could find on Leptopelis aubryi looked like it had more dorsal markings, and solid colored, brownish eyes. Just curious, what sticks out to you about this little guy that makes you so sure?

Anyways, I've found out over the last couple nights I have a male. Unfortunately the calls are a far cry from the pretty trills of many darts!

Thanks for all your help,

Pat


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a pic I found, I am not sure if you have seen this one or not. 
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/img_q ... +1111+7337


----------

